# Elgin Gull on EBay



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172797908513


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok I'll apologize upfront in case I hurt anyone's delicate feelings. So your gonna list a fairly desirable, pre war bike and show two sub par pics? You're asking $5k so you probably know what you have here why not market this bike in the best light possible? Just sayin.....


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2017)

I was wondering how long it would take for this to go public.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok I'll apologize upfront in case I hurt anyone's delicate feelings. So your gonna list a fairly desirable, pre war bike and show two sub par pics? You're asking $5k so you probably know what you have here why not market this bike in the best light possible? Just sayin.....




Its only 5k, you want better pics than this? Lemme guess, you want to see the repairs mentioned...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 31, 2017)

Where these people get those prices?...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Where these people get those prices?...



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-elgin-gull.61151/


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2017)

Joe recieved over $10,000 in trades for his bike.  Elgin Twin 60, a great OG Iver loaded with parts and some other bike.


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2017)

This seller doesn't seem to motivated to sell this bike. I know a few people have asked questions, and asked for more / better photos without any luck....


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Joe recieved over $10,000 in trades for his bike.  Elgin Twin 60, a great OG Iver loaded with parts and some other bike.




Is that what a restored twin 60 is worth?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 1, 2017)

catfish said:


> Is that what a restored twin 60 is worth?



it was 3 bikes and  we bellieve that his twin was OG I know that the Iver and the Twin 60 sold for and I just can't put  my finger on what the last bike was it it but the final price of his Gull well over $10,000.  Joes gull was in better shape.  This one looks to be polished and has been repaired "
rare bike Gillette tires rear stay was welded fender web has crack rear fender is wrong"
.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2017)

*elgin bicycle
Seller information*
tryyoubike (107 )
100% Positive feedback
Item condition:  Used  “nice rider”
Time left:3d 09h Friday, 2:05PM
Starting bid:  US $5,000.00
Enter US $5,000.00 or more 
Longtime member


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 1, 2017)

these are making bluebirds rare


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> these are making bluebirds rare




I don't know. I've owned more Bluebirds than I have owned Gulls.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 1, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> these are making bluebirds rare



It is funny. There were just 2 of them about 4 years ago and must be 6 or so now.  Still, it's a crazy rare bike and perfect for the collector that her everything. Someone like Ed!


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> It is funny. There were just 2 of them about 4 years ago and must be 6 or so now.  Still, it's a crazy rare bike and perfect for the collector that her everything. Someone like Ed!





You have no idea what I have.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 1, 2017)

I thought there was only one or two of these. Just like blue birds rarity, all hipe to drive prices to the moon.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 1, 2017)

I love though rare bikes in if I have bottomless Pockets I would probably be game for picking one up.  But for the price, I prefer more ornate bicycles


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 1, 2017)

If he posted better photos I bet it would definitely sell


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 1, 2017)

This is the one I posted about last year. I've seen it in person. But it was hanging up so I didn't get a great look at it.


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> This is the one I posted about last year. I've seen it in person. But it was hanging up so I didn't get a great look at it.




This one has been known about for a while. These are still up there on the rare scale.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 1, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> It is funny. There were just 2 of them about 4 years ago and must be 6 or so now.  Still, it's a crazy rare bike and perfect for the collector that her everything. Someone like Ed!



I've been to Ed's house, He doesn't have much.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 1, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> It is funny. There were just 2 of them about 4 years ago and must be 6 or so now.  Still, it's a crazy rare bike and perfect for the collector that her everything. Someone like Ed!



I've been to Ed's house, He doesn't have much.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 1, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/another-elgin-gull.87168/


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 1, 2017)

No offense, but for this kind of money you can buy a killer bike...like a nice Shelby, or a rare Schwinn...LOL...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 2, 2017)

I wonder why if it's so rare and desirable why nobody's buying it?...


----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I wonder why if it's so rare and desirable why nobody's buying it?...




They are all waiting for the last few seconds to bid.


----------



## trymebike (Aug 3, 2017)

pictures tell the story try to better  ,  will post more pictures


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 3, 2017)

trymebike said:


> pictures tell the story try to better  ,  will post more pictures




Is this your bike?

If so, do you have any history on it?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## trymebike (Aug 4, 2017)

had bike about 25 years 47 years of gathering time to trim the herd


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 4, 2017)

Have any Prewar Shelby's you're looking to trim?! 

Thanks
Chad


----------



## trymebike (Aug 4, 2017)

long tank parts bike shock bent seat tube ,400.00 .  long tank with shock ease 500.00  parts bike  .small tank no shock rider flying cloud 400.00


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 4, 2017)

catfish said:


> They are all waiting for the last few seconds to bid.




Hum it went unsold to the last second...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2017)

See Post #2. If you want someone to lay out five large you should at least post pics of the damaged areas to let a prospective buyer know what they are getting. It does not surprise me the bike did not sell. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 4, 2017)

I don't care how rare this bike is, It's kinda fugly to me. 

For that kind of coin, you can buy a bike that has more to offer.


----------



## charnleybob (Aug 5, 2017)

Bluebirds are like Krate bikes compared to this Gull.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> Bluebirds are like Krate bikes compared to this Gull.




That may be true but Id rather have one '35-7 Bluebird than 10 Gulls. The bike is a simple motobike style frame that happens to made of aluminum and breaks easy. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Aug 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That may be true but i.d. rather have one '35-7 Bluebird than 10 Gulls. The bike is a simple motobike style frame that happens to made of aluminum and breaks easy. V/r Shawn






There aren't 10 Gulls to be had, but I have seen more than 7 Bluebirds to be bought.


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> There aren't 10 Gulls to be had, but I have seen more than 7 Bluebirds to be bought.




There were six or seven Bluebirds at Memory Lane a few years ago. Four in the field, and a few in trucks that changed hands out of the public eye.


----------

